# Silver Datnoid



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

I picked up two silver datnoids from IPU this evening. We've been considering them for awhile due to their personality.

However; I do have some concerns. Has anyone on the forum kept these before in a planted tank?

We have many other inhabitants (cardinals, loaches, cory's, rams, apistos, kribs, danios) I was curious how these two fellas are going to do with the others.

From my understanding is that they are predatory, and go after fish smaller than them. Lucky for me, these two are only about the size of a quarter. I'm curious how they will do with the other tank mates, as well as being in a co2 injected planted tank with high light (they prefer higher pH, dimmed lights) however; they are in a 110g - so they have plenty of room to cause havoc.

Appreciate the input!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

those things are probably going to grow pretty big ryan, for now you're probably fine as long as there are no fish that can fit in their mouths but I bet it won't be long before they turn leperinus on you 

never kept them though so i could be totally wrong


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

Dats grow very slow and big. You have time but will need a new tank.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

If I were you I wouldn't house them together. Before you know it the dats would be big enough to eat your other fish. I don't think you would want to wake up everyday hoping that your dats are still small enough to be in that tank and haven't touched your other fish


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

I've considered the whole being too big at one point dilemma. 

I acclimated the two silver dats last night for about three hours before adding to the tank. Immediately entering the tank, they stayed at the top with their mouths out. I understand that dats require a little higher pH, so I was curious. 

Doing a pH test, I found that my tank was sitting around 6.1, and that these fish were probably suffering. 

The one fell listlessly to the bottom of the tank where he remained on his side, where the other one was in such shock I was able to pick him up with my hand. 

I quickly put a hospital tank together, through some crushed coral in it (which still had a little salt with them) with a filter and transferred them to their new tank. I kept my eye on them for a few hours, and this morning they are doing fantastic. The rise in pH, the more controller temperature and the fact that they had some salt in the tank with them helped. (They are considered brackish, but can still survive in fresh water) - I asked the guy at the store if they were in a brackish tank, and he said they were acclimatised to fresh water. *shrug*

I figure with the way they will be, I'm going to make a new tank specifically for them. This will also allow me to feed them properly and take better care of them.


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

Datnoids are great fish if you have the patience for them, their personalities are awesome too. I think you will enjoy them.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Datnoids, dont get along with other Dats.In Time all of your community fish will become food. I'm sorry to give you bad news. As for them being a planted tank, im sure they will like it, but i think as they get bigger, they might up root most of your plants.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Just an update.
They both didn't make it., despite all my efforts. I haven't lost a fish in a long time, it was disheartening.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Silver dat are the only datnoid species that need fully brackish water. Other datnoid species can tolerate low PH but silver datnoids will need higher ph and soon to be move to fully brackish water setup as it grow. Smaller ones can tolerate ph around 6-6.2 but best keep at ph 6.8-8. Placing them with planted aquarium that need a slightly acidic water was not a good idea. Should have done research before getting a silver dat. There are few cases however that silver manage to grow on fully freshwater. That's why u rarely see fully grown silver dats in aquaria as many keep them in fully fresh water.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

I do understand this. However; silver dats are also known to be acclimated to fresh water. When I purchased them I specifically asked them (island pets) if they were in brackish water, he said they weren't. 

They were also not in my planted tank, they were in their own separate tank with the proper pH. 

I did my research prior to purchasing them.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

I bought a Silver Dat and 2 Gold ones at IPU same time as you did. 

One of the Gold Tigers behaved like how you described your Silvers and Died next day (afternoon).

I still have the Silver Dat - it eats Aro Stick Pellets readily and it has grown quite a bit - in Freshwater (No Salt added).

I have now housed the Silver and 3 Gold Tigers (bought 2 more) in a Grow up tank and they seem to be fine. 

The Gold Tigers refuse pellets - so I am feeding them Blood Worms. I will try to wean them off into Pellets once they are slightly bigger. 

Perhaps it was just bad luck - luck of the draw, that you got Silver Dats which were not robust enough . . . I was surprised at how mine took to Pellets immediately. 

Next time I grab a Dat, I may ask them (at LFS) to drop a few pellets or blood worms - and see which ones take to them readily before selecting which ones to buy. I should have done that - the sick ones will "usually" not go for the food.

Anyway - just wanted to share my experience with my baby Dats . . .


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

I was feeding mine bloodworms and pellets. I confirmed at the LFS what they were eating before proceeding with the purchase. He was down and out, but in the hospital tank he was starting to become very lively, then all of a sudden went belly up.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Here are the 3 Gold and 1 Silver Datnoit that I got from IPU - as of today in 10 Gallon Grow up Tank.

Only 1 of the Gold still stubbornly refuses the Aro Sticks (still insists on Bloodworms) - the others gobble them up happily.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Here are the 2 remaining ones since the video I took back in Feb 2012:






Hard to believe how small they were not too long ago - : ).


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Glad you had success with them. Mine died after a week or so, despite my efforts.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm surprised the 2 co exist together. I had 2 juvies but had to rehome one because of it being constantly dominated. How large are your two KIMRocks? Nice and healthy looking!


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Immus21 said:


> I'm surprised the 2 co exist together. I had 2 juvies but had to rehome one because of it being constantly dominated. How large are your two KIMRocks? Nice and healthy looking!


The Larger one is around 11-inches, the smaller one gets bullied a little bit and is a around 7-8 inches.

It is actually quite nice to see them grow big from a tiny little coin size not too long ago.

Apparently, someone bought a large volume - around 20-25 of the baby Dats when they first came into Burnaby IPU - would be interesting to see how big they all are by now - : ).


----------

